# Head Boat Recommendation



## c_stowers

It's my first post here on the PFF, although I have been reading the threads here for quite a while, so I will quickly introduce myself. I live in Indianapolis, but I have family in both Pensacola, FL and Mobile, AL. I have fished out of Destin on the "party" boats (swoop, destin princess, new florida girl, etc.) for the past 5-6 years. I also take the long range 36 hour tuna trips out of Galveston every once in a while. I have my own gear and would consider myself avid offshore fisherman, but unforuntately do not own a boat.

I'll be making a trip down to the Pensacola area the week of Feb. 20th and was wondering if anyone could recommend a head boat out of Pensacola, Destin, Orange Beach, etc. that would offer an 8h or longer trip with a chance at catching something other than mingos and triggers? It would be nice to reel in an AJ or two. I'd be more than willing to pay $100-$150pp, but since it's just my father and I fishing, it's not really economical to charter our own boat.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Burnt Drag

Not to break my arm patting myself on the back, but we do pretty well out there. Last trip (Dec. 29), we had 9 fishermen. We threw back around 40 endangered Red Snapper before we headed out to deeper water. We caught about 50 mingos with many over 2lb. about a half dozen legal triggers, 3 scamps, 1 sand tilefish, and 3 AJs... largest was 36"... www.aquaventurecharters.com for contact info.


----------



## whome

Give Burnt Drag a call... He is a contributing forum member who runs a great charter business...you won't be disappointed :thumbsup:


----------



## scupper

Burnt Drag I'm getting a virus warning pop up box when I try to click on your site....just thought you would like to know.


----------



## Burnt Drag

*I'll give it a look*

That page (not in it's current form) has been up since 1998 and that's one reason the page stays in the top 10. The person who authored the page is an IT manager with a fortune 500 company... I highly doubt he'd be motivated to put one there. :whistling:


----------



## 2nd sandbar

I did not get a virus warning


----------



## c_stowers

Thanks for the input guys! I'll definately give Burnt Drag a call. Are there any other recommendations since I would like to fish 3-4 days while I am down there and Aqua Ventures might not be going out every day?

Burnt Drag - Do you know what days of the week you guys typically have a full boat to make a trip?


----------



## Captdroot

Burnt Drag said:


> Not to break my arm patting myself on the back, but we do pretty well out there. Last trip (Dec. 29), we had 9 fishermen. We threw back around 40 endangered Red Snapper before we headed out to deeper water. We caught about 50 mingos with many over 2lb. about a half dozen legal triggers, 3 scamps, 1 sand tilefish, and 3 AJs... largest was 36"... www.aquaventurecharters.com for contact info.


I sent an email to your web page a couple of weeks ago. I believe it was sent to "contact us". Never got a reply.


----------

